# My First Grooming Attempt



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

this past weekend i took my first plunge into grooming. i had a friend come over who was a groomer for years. she showed me then watched me as i clipped jessie's fft for the first time. i used my new whal bravura for her clipping. i don't have a dryer yet, (one is on order through the CC group buy), so i blew her dry with a regular hair dryer. i made some mistakes (i.e., used my clippers on the wrong setting, thought i was using a #9 or #10 blade and learned i was using a #30 & #40 :afraid: - poor jessie), but other than that i did ok! i am SO thrilled to have gotten past my fear!! my husband told me that "no way to mps" if i don't learn to groom. guess i took his excuse away for now!! lol here are some pics:


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

She looks great, what a sweet looking girl. Tell your husband that you have passed the mps test and have been officially approved for your next poodle. lol So what color are you thinking of for your next one?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, you did a great job! What a pretty girl you have. How long did it take? I agree with Pudel-Fan, you have passed the mps test. Thinking of taking two poodles to the groomers would make me learn quick, too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you did an amazing job! WAY TO GO!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree - great job. You are so brave. I have had my clippers for months and have been too chicken to use them. Any advice on taking the plunge?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Pudel-Fan said:


> She looks great, what a sweet looking girl. Tell your husband that you have passed the mps test and have been officially approved for your next poodle. lol So what color are you thinking of for your next one?


she is a sweet girl. after i groomed her, she said there, in the same spot, for about 6-7 minutes, waiting for me to say "ok". lol i think she was in shock that her mom groomed her. usually we save that torture for her real groomer. she is very good but grooming is not her favorite past-time. in fact, sometimes i think she wants to masquerade as some other type of dog - this poodle pampering is not her cup of tea. however, it is mine and i loved doing it. i just zoned out and all my other stresses were not even part of my world anymore. 

with regards to my next one? my next one will be red, which, ironically, was my first choice. however, i saw jessie's picture and knew she was mine.


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

You did a really great job,,, I have only been doing my spoos for about 18 months and it does get better.... still not perfect on the feet.... But boy does it save money... My Andis clippers and extra blades were paid for in 3 groomings..


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I agree - great job. You are so brave. I have had my clippers for months and have been too chicken to use them. Any advice on taking the plunge?


jessie is almost 3 (dec 29) - i've been wanting to take this plunge since she's about a year old. so i understand the procrastination of plunging. so i bought some gread books, specifically this one: Amazon.com: Shirlee Kalstone: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle i've watched videos and even asked to stay with her groomer while he groomed her a couple of times. but the clincher was i was introduced to a woman who groomed for over 25 years, but recently stopped and went to school to be a hair dresser. she came to give me some up close and personal tips. she did one foot, i did all the rest. she showed me how to do the tail, i actually did it. she showed me a little on the face and neck, then i took over. i will tell you something, once i put those clippers on and had them touching jessie, i knew how much pressure to put and how to focus - it was like i've done it before and i really believe it all had to do with all the reading and watching videos. it became an innate piece of knowledge just waiting for me to execute. i am, BY NO MEANS, 100% confident about doing a full groom. however, i will never again hesitate to pick up the clipper and make sure my girl never has a curly face, hairy feet or tail inbetween full grooms again! 

can't wait to get my CC dryer and blow her coat straight. the human hair dryer thing is very cumbersome, not to mention slow! lol


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Maddysmama said:


> You did a really great job,,, I have only been doing my spoos for about 18 months and it does get better.... still not perfect on the feet.... But boy does it save money... My Andis clippers and extra blades were paid for in 3 groomings..


the saving money thing was the biggest motivator. i am paying $120 every 5-6 weeks for jessie's grooming. now i know i can extend that to at least 8 weeks, depending on the cut she's in and, eventually, maybe even groom her completely myself. i know that will take some more equipment so as we say in italian "piano, piano" (little by little)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You did a great job. Part of the reason I wanted an older dog was because I am afraid of grooming ... but I plan to try it for the first time this coming up weekend. I have spent alot of money for all the supplies and know I have to put them to use. I hope I can do as well.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job!!!! Doesn't it feel good to be able to do this yourself? I've found I really enjoy grooming, though Angie's not too good about staying still (we're working on it). She still has tons of puppy fur that needs to be scissored, so I'm only shaving FFT so far. 

I love the work you did on Jessie's legs! You're inspiring me


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> You did a great job. Part of the reason I wanted an older dog was because I am afraid of grooming ... but I plan to try it for the first time this coming up weekend. I have spent alot of money for all the supplies and know I have to put them to use. I hope I can do as well.


well, poodles have to be groomed no matter the age. i actually wish i had known all i know now when i first got jessie at 10 weeks old. i think she would've been easier to groom had i started with her then. i don't think her first grooming experiences were all that positive. also...i didn't get her groomed until she was about 4 or 5 months old because i was given wrong info as to when she was supposed to start getting groomed - grrrrr

i wish you a lot of luck this weekend. try to have some fun with it. so many times i read on this forum "it's just hair, it grows back" so if we newbies make mistakes, oh, well...lol we could just put a big coat on our furkids when they go in public and hide the mistake until the hair grows back. lol 

let us know how you make out!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

minipoodlelover said:


> Great job!!!! Doesn't it feel good to be able to do this yourself? I've found I really enjoy grooming, though Angie's not too good about staying still (we're working on it). She still has tons of puppy fur that needs to be scissored, so I'm only shaving FFT so far.
> 
> I love the work you did on Jessie's legs! You're inspiring me


 thanks for the compliment and yes it feels amazing. i feel like i broke through a cellophane wall! jessie isn't great either - she doesn't like her feet done and wants to pull them away. and brushing her using a hand held human dryer was really a challenge holding the dryer in one hand and a slicker in the other. but at least i got her TK straight enough.

to be honest, i only followed the line of her cut. her groomer put her in a CC for me for the summer. i am growing out some coat right now preparing for the winter, but of course she still has her poms. so i didn't really do anything with her legs - wish i could take the credit. lol


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

very nice work, I do think it builds a better bond with the dog when you do the grooming yourself. although I'm grateful other people still use groomers I'd hate to be out of a job.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congrats on taking the plunge. It's addicting and just wait until you have that CC dryer and other grooming accoutrements. You'll be out of control--a one woman grooming machine!!!


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

The only challenges I have with our 4 is that Chief thinks this is the best time to give my face and neck a thorough tongue washing and likes to lean his 80 lbs on me... although his front feet are very ticklish so I give him a break every so often. Davey is not fond of his face being done, but if I do it quickly and with cool blades it works out ok.. If anyone wants a good laugh, I will be doing the new pups this next week... I should make a video, it should be hilarious....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so excited. An angel from this forum has offered to show me the ropes and help me break through the fear barrier that is stopping me from even attempting to groom. You are an inspiration Jessie's Mom - your dog looks so great you have proven it can be done. I have bought the book and watched lots of videos (but have not purchased any) but nothing will give me more confidence than having an experienced groomer giving me pointers. I just got Swizzle groomed today so we need to wait till he starts to look scruffy again - I can't wait. I plan to do my homework and watch more videos, read the book again and make Swizzle listen to the clipper noise. I am also going to find my husband's Dremel in the basement so I can grind his nails too. Someone posted a great video here on how to do that (Vegas mom?) sorry I can't remember off hand who but it is fantastic. You obviously have a natural talent Jessie's Mom to get those results your first time. You should be proud.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Very good job! Feels so good, doesn't it?

But, you pay $120 every 5-6 weeks? Holy cow wish I could raise my prices!:jaw:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessie looks great! I remember when I had to shave my first poodle face. I was nervous and was afraid I was gonna poke out an eye and nick the lips. Luckily you can still train Jessie to like the grooming since you will be doing some of it. Use lots of treats and praise. My poor boy endures all kinds of "torture" from me yet after I take him off the table, he sticks around and watches me clean all my stuff and vacuum. I take this as a compliment that he isn't running and hiding! After you get that CC dryer, it'll open a whole new world to the grooming because it will be so much easier than the hand held hair dryer!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Congrats on taking the plunge. It's addicting and just wait until you have that CC dryer and other grooming accoutrements. You'll be out of control--a one woman grooming machine!!!


rowan, lol, you are so right. now i want her hair to grow faster so i could do it all again already. i loved it. i really felt the one-on-one like nothing else. and jess is not a lover of grooming so it wasn't like i had this perfect pooch to start with. but it all went very well and i am very grateful to have found someone who could be there with me for my first full experience. she said "i was a natural" not sure natural what, but i did kinda "get it". 

i have a LONGGGGGG way to go and i will never get ahead of myself or too confident. i think when you get too confident with anything in life, you are treading on bad ground...


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

MamaTiff said:


> Very good job! Feels so good, doesn't it?
> 
> But, you pay $120 every 5-6 weeks? Holy cow wish I could raise my prices!:jaw:


come to new york...they get between 85 - 120 for a standard. 

and yes, MT, it felt great! so many wonderful people on this forum have shared so much that i think i just absorbed and absorbed until i knew it was time to stop procrastinating!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

minipoodlelover said:


> Great job!!!! Doesn't it feel good to be able to do this yourself? I've found I really enjoy grooming, though Angie's not too good about staying still (we're working on it). She still has tons of puppy fur that needs to be scissored, so I'm only shaving FFT so far.
> 
> I love the work you did on Jessie's legs! You're inspiring me


thank you & btw, MPL, angie is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Anntig said:


> very nice work, I do think it builds a better bond with the dog when you do the grooming yourself. although I'm grateful other people still use groomers I'd hate to be out of a job.


i don't think you have anything to worry about! your dogs are beautiful and amazingly groomed. i will NEVER be at that level, but i hope to be good enough to keep her clean between groomings, at least for now. i will continue to use her groomer, i love him. he's great with jessie and can do things with her that i wouldn't have the slightest notion how to begin. but i want more standards, therefore, i have to learn to groom or take on a third job just to pay for the grooming!! lol


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I am so excited. An angel from this forum has offered to show me the ropes and help me break through the fear barrier that is stopping me from even attempting to groom. You are an inspiration Jessie's Mom - your dog looks so great you have proven it can be done. I have bought the book and watched lots of videos (but have not purchased any) but nothing will give me more confidence than having an experienced groomer giving me pointers. I just got Swizzle groomed today so we need to wait till he starts to look scruffy again - I can't wait. I plan to do my homework and watch more videos, read the book again and make Swizzle listen to the clipper noise. I am also going to find my husband's Dremel in the basement so I can grind his nails too. Someone posted a great video here on how to do that (Vegas mom?) sorry I can't remember off hand who but it is fantastic. You obviously have a natural talent Jessie's Mom to get those results your first time. You should be proud.


CT Girl...i am SO happy for you!! :bounce: there are a lot of angels on this forum. a lot a people who are happy to share and to teach and want to see others succeed. i am excited for you that you found a "grooming angel" :angel: i also had a wonderful woman on this forum offer to teach me to groom through skype. i'm sure down the road i will take her up on it. i am willing to learn from anyone who has anything of value to teach me. 

so when is this happening for you?? please please keep me posted. can't wait to hear all about it !!!! i feel like i've been set free!!!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats--you did a great job!! She's beautiful and looks like such a sweetie.

My clippers, combs and dryer arrive tomorrow. I'm askeered.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Jessie looks fabulous! You're a brave woman, but a good role model.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

cookieface said:


> Jessie looks fabulous!


Yes she does!!! Good for you - I take my guys to my brilliant groomer every 8 weeks and I do it in between appointments. I thought I would hate grooming but like you said, I rather enjoy it. I am so inept compared to my groomer, but she makes it easy for me to follow her lines and tidy things up.

I have a lot on the CC order to help out in this area. Even my husband said the other night how much faster I can line comb both poodles with quality tools. He is such a good sport when it comes to the poodles - bless his heart :angel: 

I have the SS poodle dvd's on my christmas wishlist...


----------

